# DD abroad



## sidl02 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
I have posted in the Donor section of this forum and have received some great advice, one of which was to head here for more information.
I'm now at a position whereby I either learn to accept my situation and move on without having children or move forwards but using double donor.  
Obviously as I'm here, I'm single, but my egg quality is so poor that my only option is to use donor eggs.
My question is with regards to the best clinics to use.  I am looking to have treatment abroad and have contacted Procreatec as I've heard really positive things about them, but ideally I'd like to contact 3 clinics and then determine which would be the best option.  I've been told there is also a clinic in Greece that has had great results.
Can anyone who has had DD please recommend the clinics they've used.  
Thank you so much,
Andrea


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Firstly big hugs - sounds like you have had a tough time. 
I'm sure someone with personal experience will be along soon, but I think the most popular clinic abroad amongst us singles is Serum (and we have a lot of ladies with babies who had treatment there). Penny who runs it seems lovely and very focused on doing what's right for you (not necessarily what will make her the most money). Greece is also generally cheaper than other popular clinics abroad  (such as Spain). When going abroad one thing to consider is that many countries have complete donor annoynimity, so it is important to know if you are fully comfortable with this.
Also worth a look is the international boards on Ff as there are always lots of ladies there with current experience of specific clinics.
Wishing you the best of luck, Kiz xx


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Serum Athens.  Cz Republic was popular but they dont treat singles.  Spain is expensive and, often, impersonal and often doesn't give much donor info/choice
Cyprus can be a bit more 'wild west' but cheap.  Greece is perfect imho.

But if you aren't fussy about donor matching you could think about embryo adoption in wales.  Apparently its cheap at cmrw but i dont know much more


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Sidl02
I went to Northern Cyprus where there is no problems treating single women. . There are a few clinics if you take a look on the international boards.  Greece and Cyprus are generally cheaper than Spain. These countries  all have a large pool of international donors. Cyprus has lots of international students and there are army bases too.  My female donor was British and so was offered Belgian and Greek ladies too.  Usually you will have a choice of 4-5 female donors and male donor chosen from Cryos or other international sperm bank. . In Spain you are allocated donor with no choice. Not sure about Greece regarding choice. . Cost,  ease of budget flights and allowed some input over choice of donor were deciding factors for me. 
TCCx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I know you seem to be keen to go abroad and go with your gut instinct, but look into UK clinics as well. Just be aware that abroad, any children can't find out about donors if they want to at 18 as they can in UK, but this might not be important to you.
I tried 2 UK clinics and at the second one, I was lucky -  I now have 2 lovely children, a son of 2 1/2 and a baby girl of 15 weeks. I love them to bits. I also have 2 frosties in storage.
Good luck with your decision


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

no dir experiences, but like agate, I would opt for Greece, Spain is more expensive, but excellent. Poland and Czech Rep don't treat singles.


----------

